# OLY - Olympio Metals



## System (4 August 2017)

CropLogic provides agronomy services to large (1,000+ acre) crop growers. CropLogic currently serves customers in the Pacific Northwest of the United States of America. The Company has also developed technology that assists in the provision of agronomy services.

By combining technology and crop science with on-the-ground agronomic expertise, CropLogic provides a technology platform that improves crop yield and directly addresses the issues growers face in an increasingly challenging global environment.

It is anticipated that CLI will list on the ASX during August 2017.

https://www.croplogic.com


----------



## greggles (4 April 2018)

Croplogic finally seeing some love after six months of fairly steady decline. Up from 4.4c to 7.6c over the last two trading sessions after two positive announcements yesterday. Intraday high today of 8.4c.

The company is entering the Australian market through the acquisition of Tasmanian based agronomy services company Ag Logic Pty Ltd. 

They also announced the commencement of the deployment of their in-field sensor technology in the Pacific Northwest region of America ahead of the upcoming growing season in the US.


----------



## IrishDigger (7 April 2018)

I have an interest in agriculture and was thus attracted to this company.

Bought in at 0.005 at the close of business on Friday, April 6; have probably caught a falling knife but will hold just out of interests sake.

The world after all does need food.


----------



## greggles (6 December 2018)

Crop Logic failed to follow through after its last share price spike in early April and has continued to head lower since then.

However, today we have seen another share price spike but with no obvious catalyst to explain it. CLI received a Price and Volume Query from the ASX this morning and in its reply asserted that it "is not aware of any information concerning it which has not been announced to the market which, if known by some in the market, could explain the recent trading in its securities."

Unlike the share price spike in early April, the volume today is huge at around 34 million shares traded. So clearly something is up. The question is what exactly.

CLI currently up 106.3% to 3.3c so far today with an intraday high of 5c.


----------



## barney (10 December 2018)

greggles said:


> Crop Logic failed to follow through after its last share price spike in early April and has continued to head lower since then.




Not sure what is going on either Greg but its not a happy looking chart since the last spike  ….. Needs to hold above 0.014 in the short term.


----------



## Ann (23 March 2019)

Appears there may be some money flow into this stock as viewed by the weekly Twiggs Money Flow indicator. Good volumes over the past week. The Positive Volume Index is rising well. Is it a turn around?


----------



## debtfree (1 April 2019)

I've selected *CLI* in the April Monthly Comp. Just a chart pick. My short term MAs have moved above my long term MAs, price has dropped back with falling volume and stayed above the 50% pullback. Target 5 cents.


----------



## greggles (24 April 2019)

@debtfree picked a winner this month. CLI has been a little ripper over the last six weeks. 

More news through this morning that the company will increase its Industrial Hemp Trial Farm in Central Oregon from 150 to 500 acres to further vertically integrate its agronomy and agtech expertise. The company stated that the increase in size will enable CropLogic's wholly owned subsidiary, LogicalCropping, to evaluate and produce reference data for different growing conditions such as soil types, land contours  and elevation in order to optimise crop yields.

CLI up another 10% to 4.4c on the news.


----------



## barney (24 April 2019)

greggles said:


> @debtfree picked a winner this month. CLI has been a little ripper over the last six weeks.




Yeah, It was a good looking chart at the start of the month, and its looks even better now

Big turn around from the January lows!!


----------



## HelloU (26 April 2019)

barney said:


> Big turn around from the January lows!!



(is it wrong of me to think jan2020 lows ?...) trade the trade and make hemp while the sun shines i spose.


----------



## barney (26 April 2019)

HelloU said:


> (is it wrong of me to think jan2020 lows ?...) trade the trade and make hemp while the sun shines i spose.




It depends how accurate your crystal balls are H

Having the US presence might make the difference with this Co. They were talking big numbers with the Oregon deal ….. $30 million in potential profit??   

I think they still have a tiny market cap of well under $10 million (could be wrong) so plenty of upside if the ducks line up.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 May 2019)

barney said:


> so plenty of upside if the ducks line up.



I hear the slugs from the air rifles going 'ting ting ting' knocking the 'ducks' off on this proper side show.
Seeds have been at the nursery for a while now. Closed at 0.035 today but was nudging 036.
Should see a 'buddy' nice high SP in the 'turd & 4th CY19.
Oh, "game on" ? 
Does that mean orchestrated price manipulation ? Or not.
Cheers


----------



## Ann (21 May 2019)

*CropLogic advances hemp farm trial with ‘superior genetics’ seed selection*

_As it gears up for its first hemp crop in the US, CropLogic (ASX: CLI) has selected three seed varieties with “superior genetics” that are known for their resilience, CBD content and a proven record of successful growing in the region.


The varieties include T2, Midwest and Berry Blossom and come from companies with good reputations in Oregon where they will be planted.


“CropLogic has moved quickly to secure superior genetics that have a history of producing superior grades,” CropLogic chief executive officer James Cooper-Jones said.


With hemp biomass sold based on CBD content, CropLogic explained that higher CBD yields increased the bottom line and were a priority when selecting seeds.


The industry standard is that buyers will pay a dollar amount per CBD percentage point.


CropLogic revealed that 900,000 pounds biomass with at US$4.00 per CBD percentage, the crop would generate US$36 million – assuming that the CBD yield averaged 10%. More..._


----------



## debtfree (1 June 2019)

I've picked *CLI* for the April Comp and it treated me well, I should have stuck with it for the May Comp. It went a lot better than my other pick.

Just a chart pick as usual for me. 1st target is .05 cents (nearly 20%), 2nd target .075 (nearly 80%)


----------



## greggles (17 June 2019)

CropLogic continues to make share price gains on no news. Up from 4.5c at Friday's open to 5.6c today.

It's worth noting that in the last month a total of three Directors acquired more than 10 million CLI shares, either through on market purchases or by participating in the recent placement. 

Those Directors are clearly confident in the future of CLI.


----------



## debtfree (30 June 2019)

I've picked CLI once again for the monthly Comp. It's given me a good showing of late so I'll stick around for that .075 target, nearly 60% if reached.

Long Term MAs UP - Short Term MAs UP - Rising prices above Short Term MAs (Momentum UP) - Volume still dipping on pullbacks.


----------



## Pollocks (2 August 2019)

Trading Halt, pending release of an annoucement regarding CBD hemp biomass supply agreement.


----------



## debtfree (2 August 2019)

Hi @Pollocks

I didn't follow up with *CLI *for this month's Comp and was kicking myself a little last night when I seen it went up 16.42% yesterday.  Might regret it even more with a good announcement.


----------



## HelloU (6 August 2019)

....... with summer just around the corner it's nearly time for a wardrobe change .... long pants off, short pants on.


----------



## Calmside (8 August 2019)

Hi all. Not so new to investing but very new to posting online which isn't something I normally do but wanted some feedback about a company.
Sorry to post this in the middle of this thread but I'm not great with knowing how to start my own. If a moderator sees this could you please help me move it.

I've recently been throwing around some money at small caps and have been looking at a company called CropLogic Ltd (ASX CLI). It's got a tiny market cap but I came across this article just the other day.

https://smallcaps.com.au/croplogic-deal-supply-hemp-biomass-large-scale-manufacturer/

Agriculture is not an area I have much expertise in but looking at this recent announcement it seems like the share price could really run from here. Also it seems that the only thing that held the price down the last couple of days was the market drop caused by the US China trade war escalation.

I was just wanting to get others thoughts on this. Especially those with experience in agriculture investment.

Thankyou.


----------



## willoneau (8 August 2019)

Hi Calmside, what sort of answer are you looking for?
I have some CLI shares , what do you want to know?


----------



## Calmside (8 August 2019)

willoneau said:


> Hi Calmside, what sort of answer are you looking for?
> I have some CLI shares , what do you want to know?



It just seems like a really good investment at the moment but I don't know what I don't know I guess. I'm just unsure of where the dangers are here apart from those that usually apply to small caps. I suppose what I mean is that CLI looks too good at the current price so where's the catch on this one?


----------



## willoneau (8 August 2019)

I carn't answer those questions Calmside, my system told me to buy it so I did.
On what basis are you thinking it looks too good?


----------



## willoneau (8 August 2019)

Calmside said:


> It just seems like a really good investment at the moment but I don't know what I don't know I guess. I'm just unsure of where the dangers are here apart from those that usually apply to small caps. I suppose what I mean is that CLI looks too good at the current price so where's the catch on this one?



It sounds like you don't have a methodology to let you know if it is a good stock to buy or not?
If you had reasons say to buy it and informed other here you might receive some peoples thoughts but no one will tell you buy it.
People here in general help you to improve your trading/investing so you decide if you should buy, sell or do nothing.


----------



## Calmside (8 August 2019)

Thanks. The reason for my interest was their announcement. I don't buy purely based on charts but by a company's financial situation and it was based more on that than anything else. I take it your a technical trader?I
only use charts to time entry and exit to a certain extent. It is a very new company that had an unimpressive IPO but my feeling was that with their latest announcement it could go quite well. It has alto reversed it's original downward trend since January and is now up about 700% this year. The timing of the announcement was terrible with the recent market volitity though. It went down like a lot of others in the market but is back up 9.5% at time of writing today and still has another 12.5% to go from here. I was wondering what you thought of the deal they just signed that I linked to in the article?

"Under the terms of the agreement, CropLogic’s wholly-owned subsidiary Logical Cropping LLC will supply biomass to Deschutes in weekly allotments from October, with payment for each allotment made in US dollars on delivery.

Provided the deliveries are completed, the total supply contract value will be around A$15 million.

CropLogic chief executive officer James Cooper-Jones said the Deschutes agreement puts the company on the hemp map and on target to achieve over $45 million in revenue from the 2019 growing season."

Seeming as the company only has a market cap of 30.64M this deal alone should at least take the price above 10c I'd think. Your thoughts?


----------



## willoneau (8 August 2019)

Your correct I come from the TA side of trading and just noticed your question has been moved to the thread relating to that stock if you wish to read what others think of it?


----------



## sptrawler (8 August 2019)

Calmside said:


> It just seems like a really good investment at the moment but I don't know what I don't know I guess?




That is the same with most share buys, to you it seems like a good investment, to someone else they think it is a sell.
That's how the market works, for every buyer, there has to be a seller.
Willoneau gave great advice.
There are formula on the net, where you can input the details of a companies financials and it will give you an idea as to the viability. Check out Altman's z score


----------



## HelloU (8 August 2019)

HelloU said:


> ....... with summer just around the corner it's nearly time for a wardrobe change .... long pants off, short pants on.



hmmmm .... not on my list though
anyway .....


----------



## peter2 (8 August 2019)

The main risks for CLI are the same for all farmers, the weather.


----------



## HelloU (9 August 2019)

escrow .......
(some things never change - not sayin no substance - just some things never change)


----------



## peter2 (2 December 2019)

CLI is due to report on their first hemp harvest 3/12/19. Their shares have been suspended for the past two weeks while they've produced their first harvest. I thought it was an unusual request for a trading halt then suspension. There must have been news either good or bad about the harvest that was readily apparent or they wouldn't have requested the suspension. 

The reputation or reliability of their CropLogic technology is on the line with this first cash crop.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 December 2019)

peter2 said:


> The main risks for CLI are the same for all farmers, the weather.



I smell a rat...
Quite uncanny, the day after you posted,  there's reports of hailstorms in the approximate vicinity of CLI's farm (locations vague).

"Deschutes County Farm Bureau President Matt Cyrus, who also operates Triple C Farms, a hemp farm close to Sisters, estimates that 400-500 acres in between Cline Falls and Tumalo have been either broken or destroyed – amounting to an estimated $25 million in losses."

https://topcbdgummies.com/2019/08/1...-farms-causes-potentially-millions-in-losses/

If they did get damage, and didn't report to shareholders, umm mah.
F.Rock


----------



## barney (2 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> I smell a rat...




Interesting … and well found

Hopefully the Suspension doesn't end with the old classic "The Carnival is Over"


----------



## Austwide (3 December 2019)

I don't think CLI grow hemp as a product, rather to try varying harvesting and processing methods.
They tend to be focused on the technology side. 
Their crop was only 15 acres or so.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 December 2019)

Austwide said:


> Their crop was only 15 acres or so.



This part of your post appears to me as disinformation. Honest blue is it?

ASX release,
"16 July 2019
Planting Successfully Completed at Central Oregon Hemp Trial Farm
Highlights
• Planting completed at 500 acre CBD producing Hemp Trial Farm
• Two Stages Completed Successfully
• Third Stage – Growth, Maintenance & Management Underway
• Showcasing CropLogic agronomy and agtech expertise"

From memory, they started with a smaller figure (50 acre's by memory?- not fact checked but somewhat irrelevant now) and went to 500 acres before planting.
There's no better way to showcase their knowledge and tech than producing a bumper crop of hemp.
Further, to date, there's no information to indicate that they haven't produced a bumper crop.
F.Rock


----------



## Austwide (4 December 2019)

I had a quick look at this a few months ago and only read the 21/10/19 announcement Hemp Trial Farm Harvest Update.
I didn't have much interest in it and that was it.
Having read the ASX release you referred to, I see there is a lot more to CLI than I initially believed.


----------



## Clansman (4 December 2019)

Austwide said:


> I had a quick look at this a few months ago and only read the 21/10/19 announcement Hemp Trial Farm Harvest Update.
> I didn't have much interest in it and that was it.
> Having read the ASX release you referred to, I see there is a lot more to CLI than I initially believed.




Maybe little more than a quick look is required next time. Just a lazy 485 acre error....


----------



## peter2 (4 December 2019)

Thanks to @frugal.rock for cleaning up that mess. Yes, there is more substance to the CLI company. However they're having a hard time showing it. Their irrigation tech does help produce better yielding crops as demonstrated in fruit and veg in Aust and some US states. 

CLI decided to try to expand sales to the latest fashionable crop, hemp. Oregon is one of the larger hemp producers in the US and CLI thought they could sell their tech there. Along the way, CLI thought it might be better if they grew a hemp crop using their tech to show the improvements that their tech could deliver. They thought their tech would help them produce the best hemp crop in Oregon and the whole state would then buy their tech. 

This decision meant raising capital for the land, seeds and harvesting equipment. The company invested a lot to become a farmer and the rewards for doing a better job than the rest of the state were huge. Where there's big rewards there's big risk.

In Aug there were huge storms and many hemp crops in Oregon were ruined. No news about the storms or news of any damage to the CLI crops from CLI. Strange that. 

CLI is now well into harvesting and preparing their harvest for the markets they're selling to. No news, in fact, they requested a two week suspension. Very strange for a farmer. Now after two weeks, still no news. They've requested another two weeks suspension. 

Farming is an activity very much like trading. You can do all the right things but that doesn't guarantee you'll get a bumper crop or a winning trade.


----------



## HelloU (6 December 2019)

HelloU said:


> (is it wrong of me to think jan2020 lows ?...) trade the trade and make hemp while the sun shines i spose.






barney said:


> It depends how accurate your crystal balls are H



hey, too smoky here for boating
I did not see peeps trying to build a great business to leave as a on-going legacy - that does not mean they will not be successful of course - but those were my niggles - notwithstanding the whole farmer risks.

Not wearing any pants here - and the whole wardrobe is pretty empty anyway.

See ya.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 December 2019)

barney said:


> ...
> Hopefully the Suspension doesn't end with the old classic "The Carnival is Over"




There's no indication of anything to support the show is over, or that the "generously proportioned" lady has sung. (politically corrected term...)
In their financial report, they have stated that their cash crop asset value was $5 million, with the clarification of rather than trying to put a true value on it, they put the cost value on it. I like it when companies err on the lower side of values, in this case the bar has been set very low.
The purchase order they have, was representative of approximately 30% of the anticipated crop or ~ $15 million. 
Their financial report to the end of September Q, doesn't represent any income from the farming activities, as you would expect, and by itself, doesn't look too worrying.
I am looking at the scenario "no news is good news" as I could imagine it's all hands on deck processing the crop.
If they have managed to produce and sold even half of a crop, that still puts them receiving $25 million. Well in front.
I don't hold anymore, took a loss after their recent highs after some in and out profits since May.
However, if an opportunity arises when they lift the voluntary suspension, I will have a go.
Somehow, I think a "gap up" may occur on opening, as suggested in previous posts by others.
F.Rock


----------



## Austwide (20 December 2019)

Hemp Trial Farm Affected by Adverse Weather Event

https://newswire.iguana2.com/af5f4d..._Trial_hemp_farm_results_20M_facility_secured

10 points to peter2


----------



## galumay (20 December 2019)

Why do people fall for these frauds? No wonder companies keep trying it on, there seems to be an endless line of retail 'investors' ready to throw money at the scams.


----------



## peter2 (21 December 2019)

Thanks for the notice of the updates.

Wow, OMG.   I hope ASIC and the ASX nail their hides to the shed. 
Thank @frugal.rock for posting the weather news. 






*Released: 20/12/2019
*


----------



## qldfrog (21 December 2019)

Just a note:
I do or did not own..i think..
I just had a read of the thread history and recommend people involved with shares there do it
It is easy in retrospective byt this is really a rat imho
I read announcement talking of them trying to find genetics suiting the land climate etc
We are talking hemp
This is NOT a new crop FFS
Any hippy or farmer can tell you which type will grow well here ir there
There was so much BS..looks like a management board going farming in their SUV with brand new straw hats
Anyway i recommend people read the history to see how wrong it is
And i know it is always easier in hindsight, and i understand any of my system could have picked it too but no way a value investor should not beware


----------



## frugal.rock (21 December 2019)

I remember the ASX putting questions to Steven Silver re FINRA violations in the US.
There's a name people should look into and remember.
I did hold, but dumped at small loss when it started to decline.
Now, the ASX has suspended trading pending responses.
That rat I smelt is even smellier.
I wouldn't think a frost would destroy CBD levels?, but would definitely kill the plant.
Late into the harvest, makes me think past the 50% mark, they should have got half of the harvest at good CBD rates from what I gather, unless the CBD rates were never going to get there in the first place.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2020)

What a putrid outcome for investors that still hold.
From their ASX aware questions/ answers released today, I still smell a rat.
Right from the start, I considered that they seemed to be planting late in the season. Frost and mould DO NOT contribute to a lower CBD level, however plants not reaching full maturity does! 
Any seasoned hemp grower knows that the CBD potency levels are exponentially rising during the flowering period. What a bunch of morons.
This one is on my DUDS watchlist.
F.Rock


----------



## barney (13 January 2020)

Always disappointing when the truth is drip fed at the Investors expense

I don't hold this, but I've held plenty where poor Management has been very costly.  Quality management is now one of my most important rules for "investment" in anything longer term than a week or so.

Perhaps all is not lost for CLI though ….. It is currently trading down to the Range from 10 months ago where traders got very interested  ……. Price action for the next few weeks should be telling. 

Hopefully picture 1 is not the eventual scenario


----------



## fergee (13 January 2020)

As @frugal.rock said mould and frost will kill plants reducing biomass and CBD over all yield. I think one of the reasons the harvest wasn't done in a timely fashion is that they were hand trimming it as seen in @peter2 post, its 2020 for goodness sake this could have been at least partially automated for less than 10k!

Seriously most of these pot companies are akin to the dot.com companies, set up by people with no industry knowledge or experience just trying to jump on a hot market idea. At the end of the day this is a commodity plant and will end up being priced accordingly as retail prices will only go lower as decriminalisation and legalisation progress's and supply increases.

I have a CBD vape here in Japan, as they are legal here, and the benefit:cost is debatable at best.

Theres only two types of companies worth buying the guys who will be the B.A.T.s or Lion Nathan type companies buying up brands and mass producing and the niche market producers.

Right now this whole sector is 95% ROT imo.


----------



## peter2 (13 January 2020)

barney said:


> Quality management is now one of my most important rules for "investment" in anything longer term than a week or so.




@barney How the heck are you going to assess the quality of a CEO and board?


----------



## barney (13 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> @barney How the heck are you going to assess the quality of a CEO and board?




Just checking Pete …  Do you mean this Company or in general?

If this Company … I have no idea, I have not been following them.

However, if a Stock I have been following ….

Their previous experience and credentials. Do you not take that into consideration?


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2020)

"  all is not lost for CLI though ….. It is currently trading down to the Range from 10 months ago where traders got very interested  ……. Price action for the next few weeks should be telling."
Am I missing something here @barney ? 
They have been suspended from trading (voluntary) since around mid November... when they do resume quotation, picture 1 IS the likely scenario, if it isn't, the rat just continues to get smellier... even dead rats wriggle when swarming with maggots...
Still glad I took a loss on this one. 
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I remember the ASX putting questions to Steven Silver re FINRA violations in the US.
> There's a name people should look into and remember.
> 
> F.Rock



Steven Silver, one of the director's...
I ignored this somewhere at the time, however the ASX can't really announce "don't invest", they just pointed out the facts.
F.Rock


----------



## barney (13 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> "  all is not lost for CLI though ….. It is currently trading down to the Range from 10 months ago where traders got very interested  ……. Price action for the next few weeks should be telling."
> Am I missing something here @barney ?
> They have been suspended from trading (voluntary) since around mid November... when they do resume quotation, picture 1 IS the likely scenario, if it isn't, the rat just continues to get smellier... even dead rats wriggle when swarming with maggots...
> Still glad I took a loss on this one.
> F.Rock




LOL …. I was just trying to add some commentary and didn't even realize their "suspension" period

No problem … I will retreat to my day job and stop posting cr@p

ps  … don't write off the dead cat bounce


----------



## galumay (24 July 2020)

galumay said:


> Why do people fall for these frauds? No wonder companies keep trying it on, there seems to be an endless line of retail 'investors' ready to throw money at the scams.




Took another 6 months, but CLI is dead now, sorry for those that lost capital, but the writing was on the wall right from the start.


----------



## Clansman (24 July 2020)

galumay said:


> Took another 6 months, but CLI is dead now, sorry for those that lost capital, but the writing was on the wall right from the start.




Just a shame your rear vision mirror isn't a windscreen manufactured in August 2017? You might have made some money...


----------



## barney (24 July 2020)

HelloU said:


> ....... with summer just around the corner it's nearly time for a wardrobe change .... long pants off, short pants on.




Never good seeing people lose money on belly up companies, but have to compliment this post from @HelloU which would have saved holders all the grief in the world.

Called the absolute top in August last year. Great call


----------



## galumay (24 July 2020)

barney said:


> which would have saved holders all the grief in the world.




ASX not allowing frauds like this to list would have saved everyone who ever put a cent into it from losing capital. They knew right from the IPO that there were serious issues, but chose to ignore.


----------



## Clansman (24 July 2020)

galumay said:


> ASX not allowing frauds like this to list would have saved everyone who ever put a cent into it from losing capital. They knew right from the IPO that there were serious issues, but chose to ignore.




Complete rubbish. If you knew they knew, then why didn’t you say so right from the IPO? 
You ride a fine line with your comments from a legal sense.
All hiding behind a pseudonym of course....


----------



## System (12 May 2022)

On May 12th, 2022, Croplogic Limited (CLI) changed its name and ASX code to Olympio Metals Limited (OLY).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 May 2022)

Clansman said:


> All hiding behind a pseudonym of course....



_lol_

last gasp ....
    Dec 2021 ; will acquire a suite of gold exploration assets located in the Goldfields and Halls Creek in Western Australia. CropLogic will raise up to $6,000,000 via re compliance capital raising.

    Jan 2022 ; a notice of consolidation of securities. Shareholders will get 1 share for every 160 presently owned

last drinks ....

    Feb 2022 ; the company issues a prospectus for an offer of up to 30,000,000 Shares at an issue price of $0.20 per Share to raise up to $6,000,000

 ....and OUT.


----------

